# Crappy cars meet



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.jtuned.com/forums/showthread.php?t=742

 :eeps:


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

I'll take one of those "crappy" cars!


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice, I like the post at the bottom:

i didnt know www.overcompensatingforsmallpenis.com had a meet coming up?

sorry, i just came from www.jealoushater.com


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

What's amazing is that yellow outnumbers all even RED.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I would have been interested, but yesterday I saw on the freeway what I really want: a street-driven Saleen S7. Lambo's are a dime a dozen (those pictures prove it) and slower to boot. Too bad he exited right after I saw him as I wish I could have had a closer look. His was red, but make mine black. Now, anybody got some loose change they can lend me?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Raise your hand if your daddy bought you your car.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Jever said:


> Raise your hand if your daddy bought you your car.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jever said:


> Raise your hand if your daddy bought you your car.


Are those the boogins?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Are those the boogins?


No. Very, very, very far from being a boogin. Now if your daddy bought you a Pacer or something then you might be close to a boogin. If your daddy bought you a 200k supercar you're far from a boogin. You're just someone I hate at that point.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Where was Jimmy540i? (or whatever his name is)


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Optimus Prime said:


> Where was Jimmy540i? (or whatever his name is)


"My daddy bought me this Ferrari" meet was across the street.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

hehe...where was that meet?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Jever said:


> "My daddy bought me this Ferrari" meet was across the street.


$hit I wish


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd like to become a member of the crappy car of the month club....think they'd send one of those out to me each month? It would be tough, but I think I could manage to drive a piece of crap like that if I had to.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

Jimmy, where is the 360 web page?


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

bimmere46 said:


> Jimmy, where is the 360 web page?


and i want more nightmares on the nightmare page!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

BMWenthusiast said:


> and i want more nightmares on the nightmare page!


ok, will do the next update soon.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> ok, will do the next update soon.


yay!!!!


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

I really do like the nightmare page, but no 360 page?


----------

